# [APP] Trickster MOD [Kernel Settings and Tweaks] [HOX Intl]



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Trickster MOD app is a tweaking tool to change various settings included in your kernel and other tweaks to your phone. It was made by me and my friend.

*Attention*
Support for the One X international only ATM
The app ATM might work not as expected on this device as I don't have an One X to test on, but it seems to work well enough with my testers. If you encounter any problem please report it with a bug report so we can fix it.

Screenshots and more information at links below.

*Links*
*Google Play Store*
*AndroidPIT*
*Donate*
*Website*
If you like the app please rate it 5 stars and if you can, please donate.

Please read the FAQ before reporting any problem
*FAQ*

*Reset zip*
If you mess up and can't boot, say aggressive OC/UV , use this *recovery zip* to reset

*Credits*
Google
Our great kernel devs
chainfire for SuperSU and su
stericson for busybox
grilledbacon for your beautiful icon
Beta testers for your dedication in testing this
Anyone I learnt from
*Disclaimer*: This is provided with NO GUARANTY whatsoever. Use your common sense.


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

If Google Play does not shows your device as unsupported, please wait for it to be updated.


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Pushed new version to market
Version 1.4.356 (20121015)
- Add multi-language support (for now Russian and Italian)
- Add kernel backup and restore for Nexus 7 and Galaxy Nexus
- Update support library to latest SDK
- Support Nexus 7 new GPU OC sysfs format
- Donate key app should affect the main app immediately now
- Please help us make new translations or make them better by sending new translation from these files http://www.mediafire.com/?nn7bfwrecg3ng


----------



## thuanle (Jul 19, 2012)

New version has been pushed to PlayStore. You're gonna receive the update soon.

Version 1.5.390 (20121029)
- Add ability set device hostname
- Add ability to backup/restore kernel modules in /system
- Add compression to kernel backups
- Add ability to force app language
- Add support all Qualcomm based GSIII
- Add ZRAM support
- Add Korean language
- Refresh app GUI if it's running when set-on-boot finishes
- Make the timeout longer so it's easier to attain root, especially at boot up (still have problem, use SuperSU)
- Fix all known bugs


----------



## thuanle (Jul 19, 2012)

*Announcement:*

- New version has been pushed to the market. Wait for the update.
- As the *Set-on-boot delay* feature has been quite stable, and to celebrate the *10k+ downloads* of our apps, this feature is enabled for all user. Hope you have more fun with TricksterMOD

*Changelog of Version 1.6.423 (20121110)*
- Set on boot delay is now enabled for all
- Add Media Scanner Trigger
- Change working dialogs to persistent notification for better usability
- Optimize code & apk size
- Fix all known bugs

Can you help us spread the words? We don't use the Social network/FB much


----------



## thuanle (Jul 19, 2012)

*Announcement:*

- New version has been pushed to the market. Wait for the update.
- As the *Set-on-boot delay* feature has been quite stable, and to celebrate the *10k+ downloads* of our apps, this feature is enabled for all user. Hope you have more fun with TricksterMOD

*Changelog of Version 1.6.423 (20121110)*
- Set on boot delay is now enabled for all
- Add Media Scanner Trigger
- Change working dialogs to persistent notification for better usability
- Optimize code & apk size
- Fix all known bugs

Can you help us spread the words? We don't use the Social network/FB much


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Doomsday new version :*
Version 1.10.492 (20121221)
- Add frequency lock feature to workaround Project Butter frequency jumps (donate version)
- Add bootloop preventer so settings are not applied at boot if previous settings crashed your device (donate version)
- Add zeneractive governor control
- Add N4 VDD support, fast charge and vibrator control
- Add eco_mode support
- Add new translations: Chinese, Czech, German, Hebrew, Spanish
- Fix all known bugs

Wait for it to drop from your Google overlord.


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

New version uploaded to market, should be available to you shortly
https://plus.google.com/u/0/116709542966452959662/posts/796By1dhjso


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

New version has been uploaded to Play Store, more info https://plus.google.com/116709542966452959662/posts/KDqLwP8gMH7


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

New version announcement https://plus.google.com/u/0/116709542966452959662/posts/RbeuDm8Suwe

Happy Chinese New Year and Happy Tinkering .


----------

